# Hoyt ProVantage



## massman

*Had one of these circa 1991*

If memory serves me the wheel will have three "lobes" on it that the cable/string (fastflite was the norm) attaches too.

You get 1/2 adjustment up or down from the rated drawlength. Minor adjustments between that are made with cable/string twists. Trick thing is that you need to twist both cables not just one. If you twist just one, you very mabye will throw off the wheels so that they do not rock over at the same time.

Hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## gagreg

*Hoyt ProVantage Triumph*

The Triumph had solid Glass limbs. The round wheel was Hoyt's Energy
Wheel. You could change draw length 1/2 in by twisting strings or cables.
This was the first use of Fast-Flite string material. The wheels were lettered
T [top] and B [bottom], to change draw length more than 1/2 in you had
to change wheels. This was a good finger bow.
Good shooting.


----------



## MotherLode

Nice forgiving riser, I always shot them with the carbon plus limbs, had a few risers crack on the front side of the throat though but was shoting ACEs at the time.
Scott


----------



## Shel

*Provantage*

Good memories with this bow for my wife and I. I have had 6-7 of them and loved them all. In the early 90's my wife and I had matching target paint hoyts made up in the Hoyt custom shop, in those days there wasn't much to pick from in low weight long draw bows for ladies - she is 6 foot tall. She still has hers in black with silver maple leaf camo with fastglass limbs and the e-wheels you are talking about with no draw length pegs. I shot a lot then and had the nasty habit of breaking risers about twice a year due to fatigue. Lifetime warranty kept me in bows for a few years that way. They were available in 4 eccentric options as I recall. My Carbon plus had e-wheels, I had the hard cam for most of the others - made me a blazing fast 240 fps! I had a Provantage Rocket which was Pro use only with command cams. Diane had e-wheels always. 

I would advise you to watch the paint on the shelf of the riser by the stab hole for scratches/cracks in the paint. I was shooting an average of 780 shots per week at 70#, and that much use caused the riser to fail in this spot eventually. 

Don't be afraid of this good old bow - use it. My wife still shoots hers once in a while and it still drives tacks. Enjoy! Shel.:wink:


----------



## field14

The FIRST use of the HOYT AIM system was on the 1988 model Hoyt ProVantage.....and bows from that year. My 1988 ProVantage Carbon Plus came with the "force draw" wheels and it was set to draw length from wheel size and the length of the strings and cables. The "charts" were very close, as long as the strings and cables were built properly.

My "Carbon Plus" had the new HOYT "Syntactic foam" limbs, which was an option. You could get FastGlas limbs, or the standard Wood Core limbs as well.

The "Pro Wheels" which were the round ones came along next, and they were very smooth, but had a much longer valley in them and were "mushy".

Right after that, HOYT released the "Energy Wheels", and they had 3-slots in them whereby you could change draw lengths by moving the string into one of the three slots. You could have the string in different slots...within one of each other, but not have one in the longest and the other in the shortest slot.

People shooting the heavier poundage had problems with "creep" of the AIM system and many changed over to steel cables and the AIM string (fast-flite). In my case, I shot low poundage, so never had any string creeping problems with a full AIM system.

In 1988 and 1989, and maybe 1990, the Hoyt ProVantage Carbon Plus came with a matching aluminum stabilizer...buy Hoyt, USA cut that noise out, I think, around 1991 or 1992.
field14


----------



## Farley

Thanks guys, as for the wheels.......they have no adjustment lobes. I had guy check it out and give me the news, "change the wheels if you want to change the draw length". I do know someone with older Hoyt spare parts, maybe I'll build me a FrankenHoyt.

Cheers


----------



## field14

Farley,
Again, I remember the original AIM system well, and the DRAWLENGTH was changed on a given wheel size by changing the string length and cable length combination.

For Example, my ProVantage Carbon Plus for 28" draw length used 57 1/2" string and 49 1/2" Buss cables (or something like that on the buss). To go LONGER, I would have to use a 58 1/2" string and 49 1/2'' buss cables (I think, but can't remember for certain, they could have been 50" cables??). Of course you could "mess" with twisting strings and AIM cables to fine tune the DL and the rollover of the wheels too....BUT 

you did NOT have to change wheel sizes to adjust the draw 1"!!

Each wheel size had a 2" range of drawlength, based upon the string to cable length combinations.

HOYT gave you a pamphlet that gave you this information for each wheel size that they had; however, I am unable to find mine.

I know that I used 1.6 force draw wheels. I could get 26", 27", and 28" draw out of my 1.6 wheels by changing string and cable length combo. There were 1.9 and 2.05 wheels as well.

I remember the string lengths changed by 1" to go shorter or longer on draw, but don't remember the change in cable length.

Surely someone on here has that pamphlet that gave the AIM string/cable combinations?????

HOYT even published a table telling you WHERE TO SET THE CENTERSHOT on the ProVantage based upon the arrow size you were shooting!

field14


----------



## John-in-VA

I had one back in 89. Great shooting bow .If I remember right you could change the let off by moving the cam to another hole ,or change it from top to bottem ? I dont remember ,But I know you could change the let off .I think from 50 to 60-or 65%.


----------



## field14

John in Va,

That is correct, you could flip the wheels top to bottom and change the letoff...50% or 65%, in addition to changing the cable/string combination for draw length adjustment.

I ended up "in between" on the string length and left the cables alone to acommodate my particular drawlength, and never had any problems. I actually used a 58" string instead of the 57.5" string that was on the tuning chart. I still haven't found that tuning chart pamphlet, however.

field14


----------



## John-in-VA

Thank's field14 . That's about all I can remember about it .It was a great shooting bow ,not to fast. Plus it had a strange plastic grip. I bought a wood grip for mine . I shot the bow for about 10year's .A guy that worked in the pro shop bought it from me .


----------



## field14

With that ProVantage Carbon Plus, I shot ALL of my personal bests with skinny aluminum arrows, a springie rest, and a measly 47# peak weight.

Numerous 60X 300's and 450 and 300 Vegas indoors, and a lifetime high of 557 field...all with that supposedly SLOW bow that was "too long of an ATA" for a short draw shooter.....uh,huh.....Mine blistered out those 1714's at a blazing, arrow burning speed of.......218fps...but it drilled X's just the same.

field14


----------



## ELCHEFFO

*All Most Right*

The Wheel you guys are refurring to was called the FFE wheel, short for Fastflight Energy wheel. One could change draw length 1" up or down by
installing a 1" longer string or 1" shorter string. The cables stayed the same.
These changes effected draw weight by 5-lbs per inch up or down. You could also change things a 1/2 " at a time also. I owned several of these bows during the early 90's that I purchased used. My first new bow was the Provantage Rocket that had "Balanced Cams". Not the Command cams stated
earlier.


----------



## howitzer

I need set of wheels if you know where I can find some I would appreciated .


----------



## ELCHEFFO

I have no idea where you could find some of these. Hoyt has noy made these FFE wheels for over 20 years.


----------

